# [Excel 2002] Pulldown Menü Wertübergabe.



## Dustin84 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein PullDown Menü, welches ich mit Namen gefüllt habe. (Siehe Datei im Anhang). Nun soll beim klicken eines Namens, ein Wert übergeben werden,z.B "3".

Wie geht sowas ?

Gruß
D.


----------



## duckdonald (24. Januar 2009)

*Variante I*
eine zusätzliche Spalte hinter den Namen mit den zugeordneten Nummern und dann in der Zielzelle die Funktion 
	
	
	



```
SVERWEIS(Dropdownzelle;Namensmatrix;FALSCH)
```
 verwenden.


*Variante II*
Formularsymbolleiste einblenden, Kombinationsfeld in das Tabellenblatt einfügen.
In den Einstellungen als Eingabebereich die Namensliste und als Zielverknüpfung die Zelle, in der der Wert dann stehen soll. Die Einträge in der liste werden von oben nach unten durchnummeriert.



Gruß DD


----------



## Dustin84 (26. Januar 2009)

Variante II funktioniert wunderbar aber das ist nicht genau das, was ich brauche. Ich möchte den Namen verschiedene Zahlen zuordnen,z.B Hans=345 oder Peter=412.

Zu Variante I:

Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


```
SVERWEIS(Dropdownzelle;Namensmatrix;FALSCH)
```

Ich habe in Feld B1:B12 meine Namen und in C1:C12 die Nummern und in A1 mein Dropdownmenü. Wie würde dann der SVERWEIS aussehen ?

So ja wohl nicht ? Wo packe ich die Nummern, also C1:C12, hin ?

```
SVERWEIS(A1;B1:B2;FALSCH)
```

Achja, muss der Code in die Zelle vom Dropdown Menü, also A1 ?


----------



## duckdonald (26. Januar 2009)

Dustin84 hat gesagt.:


> So ja wohl nicht ? Wo packe ich die Nummern, also C1:C12, hin ?
> 
> ```
> SVERWEIS(A1;B1:B2;FALSCH)
> ```



Fast richtig
	
	
	



```
=SVERWEIS(A1;B1:C12;2;FALSCH)
```
(die hilfe zu den Funktionen in Excel ist immer sehr ausführlich und mit Beispielen versehen)
Und diese Formel steht halt dort, wo du dein "Ergebnis" (also die zugeordnete Zahl) haben willst.


----------

